# Locust brown liquid?



## Gaunty (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, I'm a first time Leo owner and I was wondering if anyone else had locusts that sometimes produce a brown sort of spit when you pick them up between your fingers? I was a bit concerned giving this to my Leo because I wasn't sure what it was.

It's like you pick them up and they suddenly vomit a bit


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Deffence mechanism, basicaly if they leo or other predator was to grab it and it spits it in there mouth it tastes fale and the predator often releases and the locust can possibly scaramble away.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

it stains too!!! my beardie has had a locust spit stain on his tail for two years now:lol2:


----------



## Gaunty (Aug 12, 2007)

weeminx said:


> it stains too!!! my beardie has had a locust spit stain on his tail for two years now:lol2:


:lol2: 
He ate it all up and then spent several minutes licking his lips so I think he likes them 
I'll probably just let the locusts spit on my finger before I give it to him in future.

Cheers for the info!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

lol.........it stains us too.if you dnt get it off in time.
i think it is just vegetABLE matter


----------

